# Clown Loach



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently read that the Clown Loach is one of the few non-Chiclids that would work in a tank (55g) with an Oscar (He's about a year old, 6-8 inches, not too agresive). Is this true? Also, what fish, if any, can I put in there with him. I am moving the other Cichlids out to their own tanks because they are starting to get a little touchy about territory and now the tank is looking a little lifeless with just the Oscar and the Plecos. Any suggestions?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Clown loaches are a great looking fish. however they need pristene water conditions to remain healthy long term. They are also best kept in groups of 5 or more, and for a fish that potentially gets pretty large, I have seen reference to individuals 10" or more this would make for a pretty crowded 55. Im not saying that one loach would waste away, if not given the ideal living conditions*, *And im sure it would take a long time for them to reach their full growth potential, a 55 may be crowded with an oscar and a full grown clown, also the oscars tendancy to produce considerable waste, would make keeping the water condidtions ideal a chore. However this is just MHO *


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

To be honest with you, a 55g tank is too small for a clown loach. They preferr to be in ALTEAST a group of three, and in ATLEAST a 75g tank. Beautifull fish though, unique as well, but are hard to care for as they are sensative to water changes.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Shotgun.


----------

